# Flourish, Tropica Plant Nutrion, or Big Al's Multi-Purpose Plant Food Supplement



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Which one would you recommend or use - Flourish, Tropica Plant Nutrion, or Big Al's Multi-Purpose Plant Food Supplement?

Seachem products and Tropica Plant Nutrition are little too exp'....what are your thoughts on these products?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fertilization is linked with many other factors, and cannot be considered simply on its own.

What is your substrate? What kind of lights do you have? Do you run CO2?


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Using: Fluorite substrate, Coralife Fixture with 2 6500K -T5's, CO2 injection at appx' 1 bubble per sec.


----------

